# Gas inspection scams



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just had a phone call telling us our gas installation was due for its 5-year inspection, which would cost €78, followed by a visit by an "approved" gas fitter.

Fortunately we were on our guard because we got caught by this before. It's a scam!

It's true that if you use butane/propane bottles you are supposed to have a safety inspection every five years.

But you should make arrangements yourself via the agent who supplies your gas. Use one of their recommended inspectors.

NEVER book one via a cold-caller or let in someone who knocks the door, no matter how official they look or how many authorisations they wave at you.

I know this has been discussed before but there are a few newcomers who might not be aware.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/95693-gas-inspectors-scam.html


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have lived in this villa for just over 2 years and in that time we have had 5 cold calls arriving at the door telling us we had to have an inspection as it is the law. They wore proper uniforms and their car was adorned with a certain gas company slogan etc. Our neighbour up the road was in fact scammed by the very same pair and it cost her €576. She got half of this back following a court case and the rogue company carrying out the inspections were told they had to stop the practice immediately or face jail. 3 of our 5 visits happened a month after her court case. Each time they arrived I took out my mobile and told them I was calling the police. They drove off. But this has now happened 3 times to me at the same house with the same 2 guys. I don't think I'm conversing with rocket scientists....


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

in our area morena rivera are the main agents for repsol butano. they send a letter to the house/apt. you then bring the letter to them or ring them to make an arrangement for their people to call


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

My OH always replaces the butano tubing, and the regulators if necessary, himself before the 5-yearly inspections are due. They are available to buy (very cheaply) in all ferreterias as well as the official Repsol or Cepsa dealers. Thus, when the inspection is due, we pay only for the actual check to be done rather than any additional labour or parts. The last inspection we had done (about 2 years ago) cost €50.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

a neighbour of mine got rid of the gas and went all electric. when the letter arrived for the 5 year inspection, they went in to moreno rivero to tell them the news, and that they would no longer need the inspection, they were then told that they must return two bottles which were supplied free of charge with the installation. at that stage they had donatrd the two bottles to be sold by some charity shop. the charge per bottle was 20 euro per bottle . they were able to buy them for 10 euro each at the local boot market.


----------



## singingbee (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! I've been meaning to check on this scam. You see, I received 6 missed calls from an unknown phone number. I didn't know what the calls were for, they came when I was at work. I Googled the number and several complaints came up, associating the phone number to that particular phone scam. I'm glad I didn't return the call. Where can I report the scam??


----------



## singingbee (Oct 22, 2013)

My sister suggested I report the phone number to Callercenter and the FTC. I did that. Is there anywhere else I should submit a complaint to?


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

singingbee said:


> My sister suggested I report the phone number to Callercenter and the FTC. I did that. Is there anywhere else I should submit a complaint to?


i reported them last year , i used the phone number on their van and i also gave the police the number of the van, surprise! ! both were false. this happened in the torreblanca area of fuengirola .


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

The correct place for complains is OMIC - a sort of ombudsman - they´ve got their act together these days and are instrumental in stopping this type of scam 

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We'd been advised beforehand to report them to the Policia Local, as they are keeping a record of the number of incidents. They were very grateful and said that if people don't report these incidents, they don't have the evidence to ask for more resources.

They also advised us to ring them while the scammers were still on the doorstep, and they would come straight over.


----------

